# Replace or upgrade AMD Athlon 64 processor TF-20 (1.6 GHz)



## apalms93 (Oct 8, 2010)

My computer has a decent graphics card for a lower end model. But every time I try to play HD videos its all choppy. This is most likely because I have a single core processor. I was wonder what steps I would have to go through to replace or upgrade my SLOW 1.6 GHz processor to a dual core processor.

Thanks and ANY help would be greatly appreciated.

My system is an Acer Aspire 5532


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMD-Turion-DUAL...374?pt=CPUs&hash=item1c14bebb36#ht_1480wt_937

From what i have read that is the cpu most people are replacing yours with in your laptop, they say the speed boost is huge comparatively and at $25 you can't go wrong. 

Also how much ram do you have?


----------



## apalms93 (Oct 8, 2010)

3 gigs. you think a 1.9 GHz processor will make that much difference?

Thanks for the reply BTW


----------



## apalms93 (Oct 8, 2010)

and are you sure that would be compatible


----------

